# if i wanted my car to look mean....



## Guest (Jul 16, 2003)

If i wanted my car to look mean or look like a skyline how would i approach that? I am looking to make it fast and look awesome at the same time. I am thinking of a skyline body kit and turbo charge the engine.
Thanks 
Tbag


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

there are alot of body kits out there, just a matter of picking the right one for you. do a google search and check em out. check out companies like Black Widow, iBi, erebuni and kamikaze to name a few.


----------



## SahbaP (Aug 2, 2003)

check out www.onderground-design.com go to bodykits and follow the links, click on the silencer body kit. it doesnt look like a skyline but its a vicious body kit either way. see if u like it


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

isnt that basically an iBi kit?


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> *isnt that basically an iBi kit? *


it is the iBi kit.........damn thieves......


> This kit is the best classic kit for the Altima. _We_ used strategic curves to keep the lines and the design of the Altima.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

dang... the more i look at the iBi kit, the more i like it...


----------



## Rivethead (Jan 18, 2009)

Whatever kit you choose make sure its duraflex. It's a lot stronger than fiberglass. Personally when I think the R33 kit is better looking than the R34 but its personal opinion I guess, that is if you still want a skyline kit.


----------

